# Applying for spouse visa soon...



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All

I realise that most/all of these questions have probably been answered before countless times, however as most of you have probably experienced I and my fiancée are really nervous about the whole visa application process plus the rules recently having changed doesn’t help.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Just for background info:
I plan to marry my fiancée (who I’ve known for years but have been engaged to since September last year) in the USA in a court marriage next month after that she will apply for her spouse visa early to mid-October. Due to both our families being from Pakistan we plan to have celebrations there after which I would like to take her back to the UK with me (hence the court marriage and visa in advance).

I’ve been preparing my documentation for submission for some time now and would just like some of the experts here to go over it and tell me if I’m missing anything.

I work for the NHS making around £30500 per annum before tax, I have been a permanent employee since march, and was working on contract before then. 
Should I only give payslips from march onwards or go further back(these would not say I work for the NHS and the amount I make is considerably less)?
Also should I get a letter from my employer?

To show that we are a genuine couple we will include:
1)	Pictures/Tickets from our visits to each other (one each since September)
2)	I call her nearly everyday so will include call records from lycatalk website, but should I include my mobile bills to show calls to the access number?
3)	Email which are mainly of pictures we send to each other, we have tons of these should I include one from each week / month?
4)	Screen captures of text messages (from an App called Viber) we send to each other again how many do I include 1 from each week / month?

Other documents:
1)	Bank statements going back 6 months – will standard bank statement do or do these need to be verified by the bank.
2)	Photo copy of passport again will just a standard photo copy do or does this need to be verified?
3)	Marriage certificate

Residence:
I currently live with family, but will rent out a place before bringing her over, and will include the tenancy agreement. Do I need anything from the landlord saying he/she is ok with my wife staying there with me?

Again any input or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

The documents you suggest seem fine. Provided your bank statements were actually mailed to you by the bank, these too will be fine and won't need to be stamped or notarised.

The only potential hiccup I see in your plan is the new requirement to have been earning at least £18,600 for six months. Clearly, you have good earnings now, but not for the entire six months. You have two choices here: don't apply until September (by which time you WILL have 6 months of NHS payslips) or calculate your past earnings over 12 months and, if added together they still exceed £18,600pa, you're safe to apply now.

Your passport (as sponsor) only needs to be a photocopy of the bio pages (your fiancée will obviously need to provde her original passport).


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Cool thanks. We don't plan to apply until October so the payslips shouldn't be a problem.

My other concern is that the call records I'll be submitting are from lycatalk these will be printouts from their webpage should I enclose my mobile phone bills which will show the corresponding call to the lycatalk access number? Other option is to pay lycatalk to send me itemised bills (which I'll pay if I have to but £5 for a month’s bill seems a little steep).

Also is the tenancy agreement sufficient or do I need any sort of letter from the landlord?

Finally Screen grabs of viber text messages and email printouts, how many do I include? One from each week / month?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Printouts from their web page should be fine. You need to pick a selective sample that proves firstly that there is a relationship (you don't have to include anything too embarrassing but enough to show that this is two people in a genuine relationship), secondly, the lifespan of the relationship (so include a sample from the beginning) and finally how frequently you kept in contact (include a sample where you spent a lot of time during the day in contact).

We sent 12 Skype screenprints to cover all three of those scenarios, together with a screenshot of the number of emails (not content) and video chats we'd sent each other, and my partner through in a phone bill showing international calls too. We also included 4 photos to show we'd met. In total, around 15 sheets of paper evidence proving our relationship. For us, this was fine.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply 2farapart, I find it great how helpful people are on this forum.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

One more question, should I get a letter from my employer stating I am in a full time job or are payslips sufficient?


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

I suggest you also to get a property inspection report detailing how may rooms there are, how many people living there and how big are the rooms, tenancy agreement, tenancy books etc....

Providing a letter from your employer is mandatory, i believe, on company headed paper, stating how much you make, that you are full time/part time employed etc....
If I am wrong, I am sure some of the more experienced members will come along to explain it better.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks.

I have another question, considering we apply in October, is it OK for my employment letter to be dated in August? I want to get the majority of the paper work to my fiancee when I visit, and will send the last bits via courier.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kzaki said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have another question, considering we apply in October, is it OK for my employment letter to be dated in August? I want to get the majority of the paper work to my fiancee when I visit, and will send the last bits via courier.


The more recent, the better. End of September would be good.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi All,

As planned on the 31st of August my fiancée and I got married, we are now preparing to apply for her spouse settlement visa, and whilst reading through the forums and the application guidance note I have a few questions, I apologize in advance if some of these questions have been answered before.

1)	Do we need to submit either of our birth certificates? I read somewhere that this aids in the UKBA discerning that I am a legitimate British born citizen, I was under the impression that the photocopy of my Passport bio page was sufficient.

2)	Does my wife need to provide bank statements and pay slips?

3)	Finally, and this is mainly because I’m paranoid… on the sponsorship form it first asks for the address where the sponsored person will be residing, and after it asks for the sponsors address and proof. In my situation these two will be different as I don’t move into my new (rented) accommodation until the end of December or beginning of January. Is this likely to cause any problems??


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) I would say your Wife should send in hers (with a certified English language translation if it's not in English) and for you, either or will suffice. Ed (my fiancé) sent me an original copy of his b/c and a photocopy of his passport, and they were both acceptable. 

2) no, not unless her savings are being used to meet any income shortfall. In your case, you state that you earn >£18600, so your Wife's bank info isn't necessary. 

3). I should think that if your _current_ accommodations meet the requirement, then that is all you need to include. Perhaps you might mention in your Sponsor's letter that whilst you CURRENTLY live at 12345 Main Street, you DO have plans to move to 67890 Broad Street at the end of the year and provide info on both places in your Wife's application. 

Good Luck with the application and Congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you WestCoastCanadianGirl, unfortunately my current accommodation don't meet the requirements hence why I'll be including the Tenancy agreement/Letter from landlord etc.

Also the proof of sponsors address is a Tax calculation letter from HM revenues and customs sufficient (it's all I have at the moment), or should I get a letter from the council as well, I'm thinking that since my wife and I won't be staying there anything more is simply unnecessary. Of course I will be explaining this in my Sponsors letter as you suggested.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking at the recent posts regarding P60's and considering I started my current job in March should I include my P60 with my wife's application?

Also looking as the recent Visa processing times in NY should we apply in the first week of October considering we need my wife's passport back by Christmas (I do intend to pay for priority service).


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

kzaki said:


> Looking at the recent posts regarding P60's and considering I started my current job in March should I include my P60 with my wife's application?
> 
> Also looking as the recent Visa processing times in NY should we apply in the first week of October considering we need my wife's passport back by Christmas (I do intend to pay for priority service).


My husband included his p60s as extra supporting documents. I don't believe it's a necessity as its not a required document on the list, but I would think the more proof and support the better. 

If your wife needs her passport back by Christmas than yes I would send it in priority by first week of Oct. remember they count working days, not weekends or holidays so if settlement priority is 15 days that is 3 weeks plus you never know if they will need more information which would delay it further more.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

ddang said:


> My husband included his p60s as extra supporting documents. I don't believe it's a necessity as its not a required document on the list, but I would think the more proof and support the better.


Under the new rules, it IS a requirement. It wasn't under the old rules, which begs the question will those of us under the old rules need a P60 for ILR when the time comes? Mine will not be obtained easily; it's online only and the people who issue it are in an entirely separate government department some 250 miles away - and nothing to do with where I work.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

2farapart said:


> Under the new rules, it IS a requirement. It wasn't under the old rules, which begs the question will those of us under the old rules need a P60 for ILR when the time comes? Mine will not be obtained easily; it's online only and the people who issue it are in an entirely separate government department some 250 miles away - and nothing to do with where I work.


I believe the requirement say "If this has been issued", my confusion was due to the fact that I had only been employed in the job for 1 month after which I received my P60, but I guess it's better to include it to begin with rather then face delays having to send it later.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. "If this has been issued" is about timing. If you start a job in, say, July, you won't be issued with a P60 until the following year and so visa applicants would not have a P60 to provide.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

2farapart said:


> Yes. "If this has been issued" is about timing. If you start a job in, say, July, you won't be issued with a P60 until the following year and so visa applicants would not have a P60 to provide.


Fair enough. Thanks


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

My wife is about ready to submit the application, we're just waiting for my payslip for this month then we're good to go. Going through my paperwork I found a copy of the CRB check that my my employer carried out before offering me the job, is it worth submitting CRB check results?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kzaki said:


> My wife is about ready to submit the application, we're just waiting for my payslip for this month then we're good to go. Going through my paperwork I found a copy of the CRB check that my my employer carried out before offering me the job, is it worth submitting CRB check results?


It's not required and I would leave it out, esp as it relates to you and not the applicant.


----------



## kakkaroto (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to the forums and apologise for hijacking the thread but my situation is similar to kzaki's and I believe I have everything figured out besides accommodation. I currently live with my mother in a council house and I believe that my current accommodations do not meet the requirements. A friend of my brothers has offered me a room to rent out at a reasonable cost, he will provide a tenancy agreement and a letter stating the property/room is adequate for me and my wife and he has no objections for her joining me there. My question is would this be enough?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

kakkaroto said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forums and apologise for hijacking the thread but my situation is similar to kzaki's and I believe I have everything figured out besides accommodation. I currently live with my mother in a council house and I believe that my current accommodations do not meet the requirements. A friend of my brothers has offered me a room to rent out at a reasonable cost, he will provide a tenancy agreement and a letter stating the property/room is adequate for me and my wife and he has no objections for her joining me there. My question is would this be enough?


Provided your bedroom will be a good-sized bedroom for two people it should be.

Based on recent cases, I'd recommend you additionally secure a house inspection report. Some councils offer this service, and local estate agents also offer it for a fee. This report will show how many of the rooms are useable as bedrooms (even those that aren't currently being used as bedrooms) and give a general state of repair. This, together with a copy of the tenancy agreement you draw up, together with a letter from your friend stating that you are both welcome to live there should meet your accommodation requirement.


----------



## kakkaroto (Sep 25, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Provided your bedroom will be a good-sized bedroom for two people it should be.
> 
> Based on recent cases, I'd recommend you additionally secure a house inspection report. Some councils offer this service, and local estate agents also offer it for a fee. This report will show how many of the rooms are useable as bedrooms (even those that aren't currently being used as bedrooms) and give a general state of repair. This, together with a copy of the tenancy agreement you draw up, together with a letter from your friend stating that you are both welcome to live there should meet your accommodation requirement.


Thank you. Now considering I'm renting a room do I need to state who else lives at the property?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

If I recall correctly, there is a question that asks how many other occupants live at the property. Provided there's adequate accommodation for all (according to the housing inspection report) it won't matter how many. The UKBA just want to ensure that there won't be overcrowding.


----------



## kakkaroto (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

One more question....

In the question where it asks who else lives in the property, considering I'm only concerned with the one room do I still list my friend/landlord and his family?

and if so it asks for Nationality, and Passport number - do I have to mention these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kakkaroto said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more question....
> 
> ...


If they all live in the same property without their own front door (i.e. in non self-contained units), you have to list them all.


----------



## kzaki (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, we've submit my wife's priority settlement application and received a confirmation email from the ukba having received it on 16/10, but since then nothing. It's been 23 working days and I'm getting stressed out with the wait.

Is it worth sending them an email via worldbridge??


----------

